
Show HN: Dedicated VPN Server(s) with Tor Bridges and a Tiny Hardware Client - proftimfanning
https://blackholecloud.com/
======
ammmir
On the surface, this seems like a great idea and something I've always wanted
to play with, but I'm a little confused as to who is the target customer?

For the average consumer who wants a VPN, it's risky to only use a hardware
device (transparent VPN) since there is no protection against IP leaks caused
by the OS or something else messing with the routing tables. Maybe as a
network-based last layer of defense, but not primary. I'm sure you've
encountered Wi-Fi and Ethernet connections deprioritizing and causing routes
to flip without the user's knowledge. How do you deal with this?

For businesses who want to a secure PnP solution to connect multiple sites
together with a transport protected by hardware keys, sounds like a great
solution. No need to shell out for bulky hardware VPN gear.

~~~
miller_joe
Jason Bourne

